# Whistler in the summer?



## scrapbook nut (Oct 29, 2006)

Is a trade into Whistler in the summer a difficult one to get?  I'm searching for summer 2008.


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2006)

I was searching for a summer 2007 week and saw a few places, but not at the times I wanted.  I ultimately used RCI Points to get 3 nights at a nice resort.  There are only a couple of RCI Points resorts and I was fortunate to get the nice one.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 29, 2006)

This is one of my family's favorite summer destinations. You can actually snow ski in July on the glacier.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2006)

There are actually more visitors to Whistler in the summer than during ski season. Whistler has become a mecca for mountain bikers and during the summer the mountain is alive with bikers flying down the mountain.


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 29, 2006)

scrapbook nut said:
			
		

> Is a trade into Whistler in the summer a difficult one to get? I'm searching for summer 2008.


 
I've listed a number of postings in the RCI exchange Ops on www.timeshareforums.com.  There's a reasonable number of units at some quality resorts.  If you are a posting member there, you will see them


----------



## Tania (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think Whistler is a difficult trade.  Seems there was always a lot of availability when I looked.  We stayed at the Worldmark Sundance which had a lovely location, but alas no A/C and it was quite warm that summer.

Great gold courses, a rec center with both pool and skating rink, horseback riding, concerts atop the mountain, fishing.... they say it is more popular than Aspen nowadays.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 26, 2006)

Be aware that most units do not have A/C and it can get hot during the day in your room during the summer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> There are actually more visitors to Whistler in the summer than during ski season. Whistler has become a mecca for mountain bikers and during the summer the mountain is alive with bikers flying down the mountain.


Yet, condo owners can't get the same rental rates for summer as they do in wninter.

I presume that while there may be more summer visitors, there is greater winter demand.  Perhaps the median stay for winter visitors is longer, or many people occupy units they own in the winter, then put those units into the summer rental pool.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 26, 2006)

Rental rates in Whistler during the summer are dirt cheap ($100 per night) as compared to the same unit in the winter of over $400 per night.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> Rental rates in Whistler during the summer are dirt cheap ($100 per night) as compared to the same unit in the winter of over $400 per night.


Correct.  And summer TS units at Whistler are much easier to obtain than winter units.


----------



## Krystyna (Nov 26, 2006)

*got whiski jack @ powders edge end of summer...*

we got really lucky 2 summers ago - got Whiski Jack @ Powders Edge right at the end of August - beg. of September - only a few units at P.E. - lovely 2 level units with a view to die for right in the village and steps from one of the chair lifts.  We had one maintenance issue which was quickly addressed.  Good golfing in the area is v.g. but we really enjoyed Pemberton Valley G.C. just north of Whistler - good luck getting a summer exchange - loved the area.

Krystyna/Richard.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2006)

Krystyna said:
			
		

> we got really lucky 2 summers ago - got Whiski Jack @ Powders Edge right at the end of August - beg. of September - only a few units at P.E. - lovely 2 level units with a view to die for right in the village and steps from one of the chair lifts.  We had one maintenance issue which was quickly addressed.  Good golfing in the area is v.g. but we really enjoyed Pemberton Valley G.C. just north of Whistler - good luck getting a summer exchange - loved the area.
> 
> Krystyna/Richard.


The very first timeshare we ever stayed at was Powders Edge - for the week of New Years 2000.  If you're a skier, it doesn't get any better than good ski week at Powders Edge.  The units are right at the gondola.  They're spacious, with both hot tub and steam room *in the unit*, well furnished.


----------

